# Multimeter



## andro (26/4/14)

What i need to check before buying it ? Any decent one like few hundreds rands will do or not?


----------



## johan (26/4/14)

andro said:


> What i need to check before buying it ? Any decent one like few hundreds rands will do or not?



Even a cheap one will do, just need to subtract the leads resistance, but I suggest you get one that is made especially for RBA's as it also serves as a nice platform to do coiling on.


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

Or you can get a made for it ohm meter: http://vapemob.co.za/product/ohm-meter/. Also provides a nice stable base to build on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (27/4/14)

I will get the dedicated one but is this ok to start ?


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/4/14)

andro said:


> I will get the dedicated one but is this ok to start ?
> View attachment 4463


Nothing wrong with that one sir.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (27/4/14)

100% Good @andro , incidentally I know the designer (Jaque Botte) of that particular multimeter very well


----------



## andro (27/4/14)

Cool . And was only 150


----------



## Reinvanhardt (28/4/14)

andro said:


> I will get the dedicated one but is this ok to start ?
> View attachment 4463



My old man's got one like that, I like it because it's got the continuity tester. Mine hasn't got that function. The leads resistance on that one was 0.6 ohms, same as mine. It would've been great is these could indicate resistance to a second decimal place. On mine I also have to make do with 1 decimal place.


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> My old man's got one like that, I like it because it's got the continuity tester. Mine hasn't got that function. The leads resistance on that one was 0.6 ohms, same as mine. It would've been great is these could indicate resistance to a second decimal place. On mine I also have to make do with 1 decimal place.


You can buy better leads the ones that come with it are okish but not the greatest. Only thing is the leads cost almost as much as the meter. My good leads measure out to 0.2 ohms.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

